# In MSSQL ganze Spalte einer Tabelle in andere Tabelle kopier



## MASTERmind (29. Okt 2007)

Hallo!
Habe folgendes bei besagter MSSQL-DB versuch:

```
insert into LocalUserRightsRelation values((select nId from LocalUser))
```

Bekomme die Fehlermeldung:
Error: java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][SQLServer 2000 Driver for JDBC][SQLServer]Unterabfragen sind in diesem Kontext unzulässig. Nur Skalarausdrücke sind zulässig., SQL State: HY000, Error Code: 1046

Die komplette Spalte muss einfach mit den Zeilen nur in eine andere Tabelle kopiert werden....


----------



## SQLDepp (24. Nov 2007)

Probier mal so etwas :

insert into LocalUserRightsRelation (ZielSpalte) (select nId from LocalUser)

( ohne value's clause, so ist es zumindest bei Oracle )


----------



## ms (24. Nov 2007)

```
INSERT INTO tabelle2 (id, feld1, feld2) SELECT id, feld1, feld2 FROM tabelle1 WHERE bla bla bla ....
```

ms


----------

